# Roll call



## trimmmed

How many turners do we have here? I know of a few, for sure

I started turning in Jan '03, it's a worse affliction than chainsaws :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## bigbadbob

I used too. But raised a family. Still have a lathe in the shop. Have turned gumwood, tamarac, dogwood, yew, yellow cedar, cedar and others. Miss it but can't find the time. Liked the dogwood and yellow cedar the most. Turned the dogwood green was neat.
bob


----------



## Puumies

*I like it too*

Hi!

I do different kinds of a woodworking (I'm running a little woodworking shop), but turning is my ultimate favorite...Here is some samples.


----------



## Adkpk

Very beautiful, puumies. 

Trimmmed do you sell your stuff? If so, where? Do you have a pricelist or website?


----------



## trimmmed

Nice job puumies! 






I know you don't get too many bites at the apple to make that fit.


----------



## trimmmed

Adrpk said:


> Trimmmed do you sell your stuff? If so, where? Do you have a pricelist or website?



I do a couple of small shows a year, or I was. I didn't get out at all in 2006 though. Just didn't have the time. I don't have a website yet, although that is being considered ( read procrastinated ad infinitum) Hopefully this year I will get it in gear.


----------



## old hb

*Fantastic Addiction*

I've been turning on and off for 3 years with lengthy interruptions due to illness or professional grandparenting. It is a wonderous hobby especially for the buying addict. There is no end of expensive things to buy-just like chainsaws. I now have two big lathes, one midi and one mini, well over a dozen chucks and literally scores (probably about 75) turning chisels.
Having said this, there is nothing more soothing (outside of exercize) than turning at a lathe. I find that even when I make a mistake and turn an almost finished bowl into firewood, I smile a little and start another project. Finished bowls make great gifts and provide me with great satisfaction. 
Incidentally, chainsaws are practically a necessity if you're going to go the 
free wood route.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

Just chiming in... I've dabbled a bit. I have a cheezy grizzly lathe (if that's what you want to call it). I'd love to really learn the craft but I have way too many hobbies already. 

Let's see some more pictures. I really admire the skill it takes to create a well made piece.


----------



## Adkpk

trimmmed said:


> I do a couple of small shows a year, or I was. I didn't get out at all in 2006 though. Just didn't have the time. I don't have a website yet, although that is being considered ( read procrastinated ad infinitum) Hopefully this year I will get it in gear.



I am into wooden bowls if I can afford one I would like to buy. I've seen pics on another thread. I am on dial up here and my internet time is limited or I would look it up. Post a link to that thread (for aggie) or I will get to it Wed. when I get home.


----------



## Puumies

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Just chiming in... I've dabbled a bit. I have a cheezy grizzly lathe (if that's what you want to call it). I'd love to really learn the craft but I have way too many hobbies already.
> 
> Let's see some more pictures. I really admire the skill it takes to create a well made piece.



Here is couple more.

Pauli


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

Nice work.


----------



## nightowl

Hi all
My name is Mike T. I am a woodturner & carver they go hand in hand. I have been turning for about 10years I love it ! Theirs is a lot of turning clubs in New York. but not a lot of good store's. I will try to post some photo's
Nice to meet you all! mike t


----------



## old hb

*Half know what you mean*

Hi,

I almost know what you mean about stores. Here in Columbia there is a fabulous woodworking store (Mann) and they are increasingly committed to having woodturning supplies. In Virginia, between Charlottesville and Staunton, where I live half of the year, there is nothing within a hundred miles that's worth going to. You'll find what you need on the internet. I'll be happy to pass along websites in a personal email. Just let me know.


----------



## dustytools

I dont know why I an just now finding this forum in here, but Im glad that I have. Here are some pictures of the latest child sized rocker that I did.View attachment 45875


View attachment 45876


View attachment 45877


View attachment 45878


View attachment 45879


----------



## dustytools

Puumies said:


> Here is couple more.
> 
> Pauli



Beautiful work Puumies!


----------



## old hb

*Great Work*

Awfully neat. Makes me want to do spindles but I'm addicted to turning bowls. The most enjoyable piece of "furniture" I ever made was a rocking horse made almost entirely of 6/4 walnut with a maple saddle and enormous 8/4 ash rockers. Gave it to my first grandchild 6 years ago and it has withstood the best efforts of her sibs and friends to break it. I figure that she can give it to her grandchildren since it is so thick and sturdy. 
I think that making things for children is the most rewarding kind of woodworking and I envy your creation. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## dustytools

old hb said:


> Awfully neat. Makes me want to do spindles but I'm addicted to turning bowls. The most enjoyable piece of "furniture" I ever made was a rocking horse made almost entirely of 6/4 walnut with a maple saddle and enormous 8/4 ash rockers. Gave it to my first grandchild 6 years ago and it has withstood the best efforts of her sibs and friends to break it. I figure that she can give it to her grandchildren since it is so thick and sturdy.
> I think that making things for children is the most rewarding kind of woodworking and I envy your creation. Thanks for sharing it with us.



Thank you for the compliments. I cant really take any credit for design or original creativity on these little chairs. I started watching my late grandfather in his workshop when I was about 11 yrs. old or so. He let me start getting a feel for powertools when I was around 14-15 or so. He passed on about ten yrs ago and my mother and her siblings surprised me with the contents of his entire shop. They floored me to say the least. Anyhoo I have copied several of his projects with a little twist of my own thrown in from time to time. My nexy project is gonna be a cradle made of some cherry that I have in a sticker pile out back. Ive never turned a bowl or plate but have desired to do so for quite some time now.


----------



## old hb

*The design is great... Serious chainsaws!!*

Whether or not you had the original design, you made an awsome chair. I come from the opposite background. Never knew either grandfather as they were both killed in the Holocaust. My father couldn't boil water much less do anything mechanical. I grew up in the big city where even changing a light bulb was done by a super, so after a stint in Asia I came back and decided that I could actually learn how to do some things. I started with small electrical tools, learned how to be a bad plumber, bad electrician and mediocre carpenter. Eventually, I improved to fair-where I am now. Love all kinds of tools and am a tool junky. I notice you have some serious chainsaws. I just sold one and am down to 2 husky 372's, one 365, one stihl 660, a couple of smaller echos, one stihl 360, a 200 t. 
If you take up bowl turning, or even if you like woodworking in general, you might join Sawmill Creek. Their turning forum is fantastic.... full of advice and good natured. Some of the chainsaw people get into p-ssing contests, but all I've ever gotten in Sawmill forum is good, honest advice.


----------



## buzz sawyer

*More turnings*

Here's a few I like to do. The wooden cups are about 5.5" tall and start out about 2 1/4" diameter. The opening is about 3" deep - just about down to the flare above the stem - which is 7/32" or 5.5mm in diameter. These are hand turned with standard tools on my old Delta 10" . Denser wood is better of course, but I've made them from lighter woods too. 

The tagua nut bowl was turned with dental tools on the same lathe. Yes, there is a lip on the lid to keep it from dropping inside the bowl. The bowl is hollowed out somewhat - maybe 3/4" diameter.


----------



## dustytools

buzz sawyer said:


> Here's a few I like to do. The wooden cups are about 5.5" tall and start out about 2 1/4" diameter. The opening is about 3" deep - just about down to the flare above the stem - which is 7/32" or 5.5mm in diameter. These are hand turned with standard tools on my old Delta 10" . Denser wood is better of course, but I've made them from lighter woods too.
> 
> The tagua nut bowl was turned with dental tools on the same lathe. Yes, there is a lip on the lid to keep it from dropping inside the bowl. The bowl is hollowed out somewhat - maybe 3/4" diameter.



Nice pieces Buzz sawyer. I like the shade variations of the black willow cup. Where do you get this species from?


----------



## old hb

*Supernice!*



buzz sawyer said:


> Here's a few I like to do. The wooden cups are about 5.5" tall and start out about 2 1/4" diameter. The opening is about 3" deep - just about down to the flare above the stem - which is 7/32" or 5.5mm in diameter. These are hand turned with standard tools on my old Delta 10" . Denser wood is better of course, but I've made them from lighter woods too.
> 
> The tagua nut bowl was turned with dental tools on the same lathe. Yes, there is a lip on the lid to keep it from dropping inside the bowl. The bowl is hollowed out somewhat - maybe 3/4" diameter.



Great Stuff Buzz Sawyer. I'll buy some of the exotics but don't do anything fancy with them. Watch out for Lapacho/Ipe. I had a major allergic reaction to it. HB


----------



## buzz sawyer

dustytools said:


> Nice pieces Buzz sawyer. I like the shade variations of the black willow cup. Where do you get this species from?



Good question. The man who taught me to make these was a member of the International Wood Collectors. He had samples of over 4600 species from all over the world at one time. When he passed away, his niece gave me a few pieces of wood he had. Don't know where he got it. She gave one plate he turned from African Sapele - it's about 20" diameter and feels like about 1/2" at the thickest in the center. I'll try to post a photo of it. Most of the time I get my wood from the woods or from some of the specialty woodcrafter supply catalogues.
We also have an annual woodcarvers show here in Wheeling. One of the vendors deals with various carving woods - cherry, walnut, sassafrass, buckeye, basswood, so I'll pick up some pieces there too. 

old hb - yes, you have to watch some species - same with spalted wood. So far, I've not had any problems, but I wear a respirator when working with spalted.


----------



## gunnarfan

*thats why i'm getting saws*

i've been acquiring parts to make lathes.. bearings, old mill (saw and other)parts, motors etc. also have an old sears thats complete. partly its an excuse to get more saws... basically for sourcing stock. great excuse to get a variety of sizes.


----------



## buzz sawyer

Puumies said:


> Here is couple more.
> 
> Pauli



That's some really great work. Have you entered any competitions?


----------



## buzz sawyer

Here's the Sapele platter. It's 21" in diameter. I think it's more like 3/8" at the thickest point.


----------



## buzz sawyer

gunnarfan said:


> i've been acquiring parts to make lathes.. bearings, old mill (saw and other)parts, motors etc. also have an old sears thats complete. partly its an excuse to get more saws... basically for sourcing stock. great excuse to get a variety of sizes.



Gunnarfan, I dug up an old auto wheel balancer years ago with the intention of building a lathe. It was the type that held the wheel vertically. Just didn't have room for it. Since then I've lost the desire (and nerve) to turn large pieces.


----------



## dustytools

buzz sawyer said:


> Here's the Sapele platter. It's 21" in diameter. I think it's more like 3/8" at the thickest point.



Very nice piece! Im gonna have to try my hand at plates and bowls some day. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Here are a few of mine, though it's been a while since I've had a place to run the lathe.


----------



## dustytools

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Here are a few of mine, though it's been a while since I've had a place to run the lathe.



Nice looking stuff JPS!


----------



## buzz sawyer

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Here are a few of mine, though it's been a while since I've had a place to run the lathe.



OK - What gouge did you use to get the flower petals so thin? lol
Really nice turnings, JP - Is that some olive ash burl?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

buzz sawyer said:


> OK - What gouge did you use to get the flower petals so thin? lol
> Really nice turnings, JP - Is that some olive ash burl?



The big bowl with the April date is Russian olive (Elaeagnus _augustifolia_) with a silver maple bowl in the background.

The small one is a bur oak branch stub burl

The three pedistal forms are mahogony, sugar maple and R. olive from left to right.

below are 2 more veiws of the bowls. I really love the r. olive. They have loads of epi. sprouts and have tons of pin knots. this was a small log so I had to have leave the figuring on the bottom, not enough wood saved to make a lid.

Another one for good pin knot figuring is river birch, loads of dorment bud channels. I'm told it looks interesting in QS, but I've never had a large enough peice.

The oak burl moved real funky, took on a triangular shape over time.


----------



## buzz sawyer

John Paul Sanborn said:


> The oak burl moved real funky, took on a triangular shape over time.



Again, very nice JP. Talk about funky, here is a silver maple crotch I turned green and soaked in PEG. Thought it would stabilize it - maybe it did!


----------



## old hb

*Respirator*



buzz sawyer said:


> old hb - yes, you have to watch some species - same with spalted wood. So far, I've not had any problems, but I wear a respirator when working with spalted.



Sorry I haven't gotten back to you sooner. Trouble with my eyes and getting on the internet. Anyway, I've had powered respirators for a while but didn't use them religiously. I think that working with spalted wood had something to do with my developing polymyalgia, so I started using respirators more regularly. After the bout with Ipe, I try to keep one on even during other work in the shop. Speaking of which, I own an old Trend, a newer Triton, and a couple of airshields. I got tired of recharging them and found a couple of sources for making your own battery packs. Instead of paying $30 + for a new battery, you can make them for a few dollars each and have several. If any of you out there use them (incidentally they're great for outside work as well) let me know and I'll point you in the direction(s) for making your own.
Luck, HB


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

PPE is as imprortant in turning as with tree work. I scoffed at face shields untill I have a large blank fly off my jaw chuck, just past my nose with enough force to dent the drywall in the garage.

I use a regular resperator, when ever doing dry work, especiall sanding. Some wet woods I will forgo in summer though. Could be stupid.

If you ever turn willow, but some towels everywhere the spin will spray sap  The burls will be cool, but it is like working with clay. Oh and it moves on the chuck like it's alive


----------



## Themadd1

These pics show a mahogany and walnut table top inlayed with beech burl. Everything is hand carved. I havent had time lately to finish the inlay work but should have the entire table done by the end of the summer. I have also inlayed burl into the maple legs. This is my first project so hopefully I will have a better attempt with the next table. 

The hardest part was sanding the top because of the density of the walnut. It was hard not to over sand the mahogany. Everything was from scraps from my neighbor so I spent nothing on the whole thing. Except for new carving toos, glue, and sand papers. I have some really cool 20000 grit sand paper that makes the top shine. I used lemon oil on the top to bring out the color and seal the surface..

One other thing. I dont know if it is common but I was getting a horrible cough while sanding the burl. I think I have a beech burl allergy... Weird

Cheers


----------



## dustytools

Themadd1 said:


> These pics show a mahogany and walnut table top inlayed with beech burl. Everything is hand carved. I havent had time lately to finish the inlay work but should have the entire table done by the end of the summer. I have also inlayed burl into the maple legs. This is my first project so hopefully I will have a better attempt with the next table.
> 
> The hardest part was sanding the top because of the density of the walnut. It was hard not to over sand the mahogany. Everything was from scraps from my neighbor so I spent nothing on the whole thing. Except for new carving toos, glue, and sand papers. I have some really cool 20000 grit sand paper that makes the top shine. I used lemon oil on the top to bring out the color and seal the surface..
> 
> One other thing. I dont know if it is common but I was getting a horrible cough while sanding the burl. I think I have a beech burl allergy... Weird
> 
> Cheers


SWEET!


----------

